

Open Source Software used by Apple - veence
http://www.apple.com/opensource/

======
buster
To be honest, "OpenSource + Apple" is a huge, meaningless joke and all the
downvoting on HN will not change that.

~~~
adsr
Why, because you say so?

~~~
Paul_S
Because using != supporting.

~~~
stephenr
I'll tell the CUPS and WebKit teams no one is using their work and they should
work on something else.

~~~
buster
Yeah, CUPS... There was something... <https://lwn.net/Articles/485617/>

